# Brake parts for 05 28rss



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I am looking for the part numbers for brake shoes and wheel bearing grease seals for an 05 28RSS.

The local dealer won't sell them to me, wants to pull the wheels off to verify the size.

I was wondering if someone else has already done it and knows what to get. I'm thinking even a place like NAPA might have them.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Would love to know why the local dealer won t sell them???????


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you still have the axle manual that came with the trailer? It tells part #s and includes list of dealers---you could also check the ALKO website.

I have the 3500 lb alko ez-lube on my 28rss (not sure if mine is an 04 or 05---bill of sale said 04, DMV says 05). most likely yours is same.

I got mine (seals) from e-trailer. http://www.etrailer.com/p-RG06-050.htm

My local NAPA did not have exact replacements: the NAPA seals were the same size, but didnt have the spring. Tractor Supply had one (only one in stock)--but etrailer was cheaper for me than ordering from tractor supply


----------

